# [PHP/MySQL] summe von feldern



## kirmandi (1. Juni 2004)

Hi,

also ich bräuchte eine möglichkeit mit der ich, die summe von feldern, die in einer reihe (also untereinander) in einer tabelle sind erhalte!
in den feldern steht jeweils eine zahl und diese sollen einfach alle addiert werden.

habe schon lange im netz und per google danach gesucht bin jedoch überhaupt nicht fündig geworden.
ich hoffe mal das es da was ganz einfaches gibt nur ich wiedermal einfach nicht drauf komme....

naja schonmal danke


----------



## ludz (1. Juni 2004)

```
$sql = mysql_query("SELECT SUM(feldname) as summe FROM tabelle");
list($summe) = mysql_fetch_array($sql);
echo $summe; //gibt die Summe aller addierten Zahlen in feldname aus.
```


----------



## kirmandi (1. Juni 2004)

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort,
klappt genau so wie es soll


----------

